# I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer



## BAdkins (Jan 12, 2009)

specs say this 3.7l 6 cl will pull up to 5000lbs....what you guys thinks

tralier is 20 feet long....can I pull a motorcycle trailer behind it if I get a  V8 truck


----------



## Hensley Ron (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

I've got a customer who tows a 26' Rockwood with his Liberty. I have a photo if you're interested. I can even put you in touch with him (with his approval of course).


----------



## nahmint (Feb 1, 2009)

RE: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

Safety would be my main consideration. I would suggest that you weigh your trailer when you have it loaded for a typical trip. Then consult your truck's manual to see what its trailering capacity is... including its "combined weight" limit (truck including the trailer weight).  Often you can pull a much heavier load than your tow vehicle is rated for, but serious safety issues can occur when you have to make an emergency stop. Personally, I would err on the side of caution and choose a tow vehicle that can safely handle the gross tow weight and fall well within the "combined" maximum weight listed in the tow vehiclie's manual. My gross 5th wheel weight is around 12000 pounds (30' Glendale Golden Falcon tour edition. I chose an '05 2500hd GMC (6.6 L. Duramax diesel) for the tow venicle. It is rated to 17500 lb trailer weight and puts me well within the "combined" maximum for the vehicle. I did have occasion to pound the brakes and try and make an emergency stop while travelling at 55mph. Fortunately, everything "stayed in line" and I came to stop well short of a vehicle that was across the road in front of us. Be sure to consider if you can stop your rig safely in an emergency while travelling highway speeds. 
Good luck with your choices!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 2, 2009)

Re: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

Guess my thoughts are just mixed up but will a Jeep Liberty handle this kind of weight? I thought the Liberty was the small SUV.  I do a lot of thinking and most my thoughts are wrong. keep us posted on what you do.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 2, 2009)

Re: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

I agree Chelse.  I would think the Jeep liberty is to under powered to handle this much weight.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 2, 2009)

Re: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

If I'm a thinking right the liberty is kinda short for a tow vehicle but Hensley Ron said he had a customer that was towing a 26 footer with the Liberty.  I once towed a 30 foot airstream 15 miles with a S10 Blazer    because we was wanting to go camping bad and I bought the Airstream before I bought the proper tow vehicle. Wouldn't dare do that now but I was younger then. :laugh:  I had rather tow than be pushed. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Re: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

I would give it a second thought, The Liberty is a small/medium suv. And always keep in mind that you have to stop what you are pulling. ALWAYS ALWAYS think safety, your most prize possession are with you. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## NC Hauler (Feb 9, 2009)

RE: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

I own an 08' Jeep Liberty Sport that came with a tow package, class III hitch, tow/haul switch and oil cooler. It's rated to tow 5,000#.  I'll be towing a Coachmen 1270ST Clipper pop-up with it. I think anything over 5,000# would be pushing it with the Liberty.


----------



## NC Hauler (Feb 9, 2009)

RE: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

I own an 08' Jeep Liberty Sport that came with a tow package, class III hitch, tow/haul switch and oil cooler. It's rated to tow 5,000#.  I'll be towing a Coachmen 1270ST Clipper pop-up with it. I think anything over 5,000# would be pushing it with the Liberty.


----------



## blakec (Feb 18, 2009)

RE: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

My first thought is that you will absolutely without a doubt FEAR WIND!  That trailer will own that little SUV.  So, if you insist, do not spare any expense on your load equalizing hitch and get the best sway control you can buy.  Make sure your rig is rated for the weight.  Check your tires also.  That little V6 will most likely struggle a lot, be weary of overheating.  Not only your engine, but your transmission even more so.  A transmission auxiliary cooler would be a good idea as well a transmission temp guage.


----------



## xcheck21 (Feb 20, 2009)

RE: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

i would probably consider adding air bags to your suspension in the rear, maybe even auto load leveling, or make sure to install load distribution on your hitch and anti sway would be a good idea also.


----------



## tiny (Jul 4, 2010)

Re: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

I have a 2010 chev silverado 4x4, half ton 1500 series, 5.3 engine. What is the top weight capacity to haul a 29 foot fifth wheel trailer with this truck? Towing a fifth wheel I hope soon, looking for a chapparal lite 5th wheel.Base weight 6536...Carrying capacity 2,562.....Hitch weight 1098 .Can anyone help?
Also, anyone knowing the lightest weight 29 foot 5th wheel on the market?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 4, 2010)

Re: I want to use a 2003 jeep liberty to pull a 3500 lb  ultralite travel trailer

Elmer you will need to know what rear end is in the truck.  Also does it have the tow package?  Your owner manuel is the best info source.  Look under towing and it will give the recommended weights.  Think the 6536 UVW will pretty well max you out.  JMO


----------

